# Pier Cap install



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

We bought pier caps a few months go and I would like to install them tomorrow. How should I adhere them to the pier. The top of the pier is flat(bricks) and the bottom of the cap of flat so they will be flush with each other. Should I lay a thin layer of cement on the tops of the bricks and lay the cap on top? Thanks.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not cement but mortar.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Premixed concrete has stones in it (aggregate) as a filler and will not work.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Do I need to lay a thick base of mortar


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Use the conventional 3/8" mortar joint (after the cap is set). This allows for leveling and fitting to the surface of the brick pier.

A good cap would overhang the brick and have a groove or "drip" on the bottom to prevent water from collecting and running down the brick face.

Dick


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

concretemasonry said:


> Use the conventional 3/8" mortar joint (after the cap is set). This allows for leveling and fitting to the surface of the brick pier.
> 
> Dick


A good cap would overhang the brick and have a groove or "drip" on the bottom to prevent water from collecting and running down the brick face.

The cap def overhangs the brick by about 3-4" on each side. What do you mean by "after the cap is set". I put the mortar on the brick then lay the cap on top, correct? Thanks


----------

